

Leonardo Da Vinci Masterpiece May Have Been Found Behind Fresco In Florence - JayInt
http://news.sky.com/home/strange-news/article/16187769

======
a5huynh
Awesome to some of the work I'm ( indirectly ) part of on HackerNews! I'm part
of Dr. Seracini's group here at UCSD, so if anyone has any questions feel free
to ask and I'll pass it around to my colleagues if I can't answer it myself.

~~~
gryan
Cool! What is their idea on the next step? Are they going to try to remove the
front wall with the entire painting enact?

~~~
a5huynh
There's still tons of data to go through to further confirm the theory. After
that... I'm not quite sure. Although it is highly unlikely at this point that
they will remove the front wall which in itself is a masterpiece. Any damage
would result in a priceless loss.

------
extension
If there's a 3cm air gap, why don't they just go in from the top/bottom/sides?

And did they really drill _holes_ in Vasari's fresco, or just use a neutron
thingy, like the NY Times articles says? If there are holes, can't they just
shove a small camera inside?

~~~
a5huynh
For a more technical treatise ( and additional information ) on what was done,
check out this press release: <http://calit2.net/newsroom/release.php?id=1967>

------
127001brewer
This story definitely has a "Dan Brown"-type of intrigue to it: a small flag
within an existing painting contains the words, "Cerca Trova" (or "seek and
you shall find").

Those words lead Dr. Seracini, an engineering professor[1], to investigate
whether or not Leonardo Da Vinci's unfinished masterpiece is hidden behind by
that painting (containing the words, "Cerca Trova") using some very
technological advanced equipment and techniques.

1\. [http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/06/science/06tier.html?_r=2&#...</a>

~~~
a5huynh
Funny that you should mention Dan Brown! Dr. Seracini is the only real person
in Dan Brown's "Da Vinci Code"

------
dcbyron
Some cautionary comments from Kemp:
[http://martinkempsthisandthat.blogspot.com/2012/03/leonardo-...](http://martinkempsthisandthat.blogspot.com/2012/03/leonardo-
battle.html)

